# Riding with injuries; who else does it?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I really try not to. I want to be able to stay in the saddle as long as I can and need to treat my body as well as I treat my horses :lol:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Gulity .

I've ridden with a bleeding and swollen arm before.

Don't know if this counts as an injury but I pretty much rode through a really bad heat headache (it got to the point that I COULD NOT concentrate). I got off and a few minutes later everyone started untacking. I was like :-| I could've just stayed on! :lol:. From that day forward I drank a whole water bottle before I rode. 

Nothing too extreme...yet! :lol:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I spent almost two years.... twenty three months to be exact... in a full length cast and learned to ride with it on. I also rode with my broken back BUT didn't know it was broken till 5 years later when I had an xray done...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I tore my MCL a few years ago and it was misdiagnosed and my knee still hurts all the time. I turned my stirrups, so it's not so bad anymore, but it affects my balance. 

I also rode last summer with a twisted vertebra in my neck. That was caused by riding though and stopping fast, then bouncing in the saddle. I rode until I couldn't get out of bed because my headache was so bad. It took almost 2 weeks to figure out why I had a killer headache.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had a bulging disc in my neck for years. kills me if 
i have to pull at all, plus i have less strength, but.......

I have a feeling I am in for a struggle the next couple of weeks to keep my BO (and great friend) out of the barn and off her horses.....she managed to amputate the upper 1/3 of her thumb last night. Got between a horse and a gate.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I got on a week after spraining my ankle. But I rode bareback with lots of people around.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I rode in a show 2 days after a biopsy on the hemangioma(sp?) on my leg. Also rode with a broken middle finger(cinching up sucked) that had to be in a splint. I had so much fun with people who disliked me haha.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I tore my ACL two months ago as well as the meniscus and went through two major surgeries to fix them, and they're still debating whether or not to do a third since my ACL still isn't healing properly. I'm technically not supposed to be riding for two and a half more months but I'm already back in the saddle. Can't even walk right and have a huge contraption on my leg, but I'm still riding!

I wouldn't recommend it though o.- I'm being a terrible patient


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Guilty! 

I've ridden with fractured ribs, pulled everythings, and have put my own shoulder back in place twice to get back on, surgery 2 years ago has made the chances of that happening again much less. Can't quit until you come out ahead right?  Never had the opportunity to learn to ride with a cast on and certainly hope I never do!


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

Last summer I was brushing Storm to get ready to go out for a much needed trail ride. He was a little antsy and moving around more then usual. He stepped on my foot and STOOD there for a good SOLID 2 minutes while I tried to get him off of me. Have to say it hurt like heck. I then proceeded to tack up and go for a good 2 hour ride.

Suffice to say by the time I got back I couldn't keep my foot in the stirrup. Turns out he broke my big toe :roll: lol. I have to say I kept riding regardless of the broken toe. Riding wasn't so hard cuz I could always take my foot out of the stirrup. It was walking that was the hard part...and I couldn't really wear boots so I rode in my running shoes.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Do we really want to start this discussion?

Had two horses out for a day ride, While tacking up, The colt head butted me and knock me down, I blew out the tendons in my wrist. I rode for two horse holding the lead rope in that wrist. It was a ****** to hang to that colt all day.









While marking a trail for a endurance ride, My horse went down in a bog. I ended up under neath and he stepped on my chest breaking two ribs. Again I had a two hour back to my truck and a two hour drive home. I did a 50 mile ride three weeks later.

I had knee surgery where they trimmed my menicus. Did a 50 mile endurace race 6 weeks after surgery.

That's probably enough medical history for tonight


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah. Though normally it's not against Dr's orders as there normally are no dr's orders LOL. My family motto is this: "No big bones are broken and there's no heavy arterial blood spray, just tape an aspirin to it and roll on. You'll heal, just quit your whining.".

So I've ridden with a severely torn up ankle (tore tendons and ligaments and muscles and everything), pinched nerve in my lower back (boy _that_ was agony for about 3 months), dislocated shoulders and hips after I pop them back in myself, smashed knees, concussions, etc, etc, etc. The list goes on LOL. 

After I shattered my arm when I was 9, the Dr suggested that I stay away from horses until the arm was completely healed. Hah, I was on a horse the day after I got home from the hospital, external fixator and all. Though I did opt to stick with my old bombproof guy instead of the horse that dumped me in the first place.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ive ridden with 2 concussions and a broken arm. trotting sucks when you have a concussion btw !


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

smrobs said:


> ... My family motto is this: "No big bones are broken and there's no heavy arterial blood spray, just tape an aspirin to it and roll on. You'll heal, just quit your whining."...


Sounds like your parents could be related to my Dad...

A woman at church in her 70s heard me talking about horses. She showed me a scar that ran from her shoulder all down her upper arm to the elbow. When she was 12, her horse reared and fell over on top of her and her arm was torn open on something.

Her Dad, who was watching, said, "Thought you were smart enough not to pull on a rearing horse" and went back to his chores. After she put her horse away, her Mom took her to the doctor for stitches. And 60 years later, she still had the scar to prove it.

THAT was tough!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I rode about 6 weeks after having a hysterectomy. I asked my doctor about restrictions and he said he didn't like to restrict his patients (probably didn't know I had horses, lol), so as soon as I felt okay to ride, I was out riding! Then I started bleeding and found out that was around the time the stitches were dissolving. Umm, nobody told me about that. I thought I ruptured something. :shock: 

I have also ridden with injuries that I didn't get treated for, but I suspect they were significant. Like the time my colt knocked me off my riding horse and stepped on me. I had creaking ribs/back for a while after that and still rode anyway. Actually, if I lay in bed in certain positions, I can still feel that injury, whatever it is. And another time I'm pretty sure I broke my foot. It hurt for months. :evil:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have rode with head concussions, Spraned neck, and a broken elbow, 
now riding with a broken elbow was hard but at least it was my left & my horse neck reined lol!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I rode twice with broken ribs... Got back on the horse that ran me over and did them in the first place, after I hauled myself out of the mud... And rode my best friends arab pony the day after, found out few weeks later the reason ribs were so sore is cause some were broken.

Got thrown off Mitchell at home and had to compete a week later with a swollen and bruised knee... But the swelling and bruising was on the inside, so I kept getting questions all day as to why I was riding with my right leg like a frog... Could see the swelling through my jods though.

Also rode with torn ligaments in the same knee about a year beforehand. That was from dance at school though, it collapsed underneath me and I got told by the teacher to stop faking and get up and dance properly... If only I could :L I still show jumped with my knee like that, just swore through the pain.

And I have scoliosis, so while technically it's not an injury, it gets painful, the worst part is picking out the hooves of an unwilling horse *HeadDesk.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm partially damaged/disabled in my right leg. I will have ongoing knee issues for life and also shattered my leg two years ago. I'm part bionic lol. Im back in the saddle and have been since Jan. I sometimes end up on crutches thanks to my knee and had in the past ridden when I've been on them. 
At a show a few years back both me and my mare took a fall. I was convinced to get back in the saddle and do my classes. It was later found out that I had a broken shoulder. 
So yes ihave ridden with injury and I guess you could say I still am haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> II want to be able to stay in the saddle as long as I can ....


Ha ha. This is so true.  I have actually ridden with injuries that have caused me to ride poorly and get more injuries. ;P it's a vicious cycle! 

There's some really good ones here; glad I'm not the only crazy who keeps on keeping on.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

GUILTY!

About 2years ago I had just got my new pony, and I had fallen off and broken my arm. Determined not to be out of the saddle for more then 2weeks, I begged my mum to let me ride; of course she said no, so I had to devise a plan. XD 

Lets just say, while they were at work I went to the horse (thanks to my big brother, who helped me tack up and get on) and got to ride for 30minutes, and lets say my pony was fresh and kept bucking. HAHAH. 

I was an idoit, but when I told mum about it a couple of months later, she said she was happy that I was so keen, and told my brother off. HAHA WIN!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

When I went up to JackofDiamonds house in VIC, she put me on her "quiet" Karlos and I fell off and got 2 fingers caught in the reins and couldn't move them. I REFUSED to be taken to the hospital as I was worrried what my mum would say, but to this day, it still hurts and are both lumpy and it is 5 months later! Im trying to convince mum to get it X-rayed.....


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> When I went up to JackofDiamonds house in VIC, she put me on her "quiet" Karlos and I fell off and got 2 fingers caught in the reins and couldn't move them. I REFUSED to be taken to the hospital as I was worrried what my mum would say, but to this day, it still hurts and are both lumpy and it is 5 months later! Im trying to convince mum to get it X-rayed.....


If they aren't broken they very well might be jammed. My left index finger got jammed on Halloween 2010, it hurt until last month, I thought it was broken and hadn't healed right. But, I went to the doc for something completely unrelated and he took a look at it. Apparently, as soon as jam happens you are supposed to pop whatever is jammed back into place. No thanks. He bent a few things around in there, and though it hurt then, it hasn't hurt since.

I'm totally guilty as far as riding with injuries go :/. My most recent one was like my second week at the barn where I board now. I went out into the herd to get the horse I was leasing at the time and somehow got between my current horse and the alpha. The alpha kicked at my horse and broke my hand. I walked it off because no one saw it happen, grabbed my horse and rode for about 2 hours. As I was cleaning up later my daughter was like 'Mom? Your hand is blue?!' 
I never did get a cast on it, I told the doc if I had a cast I wouldn't be able to work and I couldn't afford to miss work, so I just kept my two middle fingers taped together. In reality I was scared to death, since I was leasing at the time that my BO would not allow me to ride. I didn't tell him until months later what really happened.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

The worst injury I've ever gotten and ridden with was when my finger got caught in between a lead rope (that a horse was clipped to) and the post it was tied to. The horse freaked out and my finger got ripped open. 
I had a few bandaids and a finger splint on it and I rode in a show the next day. 

I've probably ridden with sprained ankles and wrists too but nothing too serious. Come to think of it, I've never really been seriously injured .....no broken bones or anything!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

For the most part, riding with a sprained ankle or headache is no big deal, but don't you think pain causes your seat to be differnt in anyway? Plus, the injury can always get worse.....

As for riding with a back injury, well that is not something I would do. You have one back, it is easy to throw out, and once done, almost impossible to get back. I treat my body like I do my horse- rest when injured until well.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Guilty as charged!

Once went to a show with a broken wrist, have ridden with a broken shoulder, cracked ribs and a concussion (not all at the same time)
Ive jumped a 1m20 show jumping course with 2 dislocated fingers and a mild concussion.

Oh and every time I sit on a horse I am dealing with 2 crushed discs in my lower spine (that are a permanant feature now as discs apparently dont uncrush)


----------

